
Why Digg Should Buy StumbleUpon - jasonlbaptiste
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/07/why-digg-should-buy-stumbleupon/
======
iamdave
* "From what I’ve been able to glean from various sources,"

* ". In this current economic climate, eBay is going to have a tough time finding a buyer, never mind one that would be willing to pay such a price. "

* "eBay could have its cake and eat it, too...by selling it to Digg in exchange for equity in the combined entity."

None of these quotes in the article link back to any reliable source that
would give any reasonable foundation for their own interest. Aside from a link
back to TechCrunch (checking your sources does not mean finding another
article that says the same thing) that doesn't tell the reader much, there's
no real reason to think Digg, an entity of it's own would want to buy
StumbleUpon.

------
shadytrees
If eBay had any faith in its system, it would auction StumbleUpon off on eBay.
And then have something go wrong and fight with the faceless eBay entities for
weeks before getting some of its money back.

------
netcan
Any interest in this area has to do with monetisation. They both work. They're
bot popular. Next.

How much bigger will stumble or digg get? I haven't heard many (any)
stumbleupon advertising success stories. Anyone know of case studies.

There's always the chance that a big chunk of that is coming from companies
that spend big on ppc/seo with good returns & are looking for any other
channel. They could be throwing some money at it to see what happens. They may
not come back.

Actually, a good sign of potential would be money making sites obsessing about
being on Digg's home page or getting 'stumble thunder' like bloggers do.

------
Kilimanjaro
Since digg has no money at all and microsoft is funding digg, I assume you
meant microsoft should buy stumbleupon?

~~~
ojbyrne
You must have missed the recent funding announcement.

